# Mararis Green Paint Colour (9963)



## David Duty (Jun 3, 2004)

*Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton*

Special thanks to Michael in San Diego for posting these and sending me the links.
Scroll down a couple of messages and you can see the photos.
You should be able to follow the sequence of events starting with the truck delivery and ending wife my wife at home in front of the car.
There is photo with three men standing in from of the car. I'm in the middle, the GM of the dealership, Lou, is on my right and Jergen is on the left who is the salesman and my new best friend. Jurgen is also the man who is thouching the car when it's on the truck.
Hope you enjoy the photos. I will post some more later once I get the Zaino Brothers polish on it. http://www.zainostore.com/Merc...ATION It already looks much better and it's only had one coat so far. Will do two more coats tomorrow.
Thanks everyone for sharing with me in my excitement. BTW it's dark green not black. The dash is now a DEEP dark chocolate brown and looks wonderful with the sonnenbeige interior and eucalyptus wood.
David



_Modified by David Duty at 7:28 AM 8-16-2004_


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (David Duty)*

This will make it a bit easier than clicking all of the links:








































































































































































Again, great pictures, David. Glad to be of service.








-M
*Modification: re-arranged images in correct order.*


----------



## sam818 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: No covered delivery? Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (Bmvw874)*

David: I am suprised your car was not delivered in a covered truck. Mine arrived that way.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: No covered delivery? Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (sam818)*

I got mine so long ago, it came in a covered wagon


----------



## David Duty (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: No covered delivery? Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (sam818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sam818* »_David: I am suprised your car was not delivered in a covered truck. Mine arrived that way.

It would have been if I had waited but it would have taken extra time. I told them to put it on the first truck headed to Florida, covered or not. It only had a 600 mile journey to get here and the weather was perfect, no rain and clear skies that day. 
David


_Modified by David Duty at 5:13 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## AlaskaGreen (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (David Duty)*

Congratulations, again. 
Everything about the car is absolutely beautiful, but that Marais Green is incredible! I ordered my Daily Driver Jetta in Alaska Green because it seemed to shift from a rich green to a warm "greenish gray" color to a steely charcoal depending on the light....your car has the same effect magnified ten times! 
The interior is truly world-class - I would drool at the chance to offer that rear seat to a client or prospective customer - the car alone would close any kind of deal...
I love the new grille, it seems more aggressive with an art-deco kind of look too...
The wheels are a huge improvement; they look much better than the big 19's on the Audi A8L - eye-catching and bold yet not cartoonish like some other larger wheels...
Anyway, enjoy your masterpiece....keep us posted on any significant developments, even the negative ones since after all many of us do participate in this forum to learn everything possible about this magnificent car....
Now go out and drive!


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (FalconerHK)*

Here are a couple of extra pics of David's car: these are after two coats of Zaino polish.


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton*

Congrats!!








An absolutely awesome car. Beautiful color, I like the wheels now that you can see theme in the complete pixs. I cannot believe the four seat layout...absolutely remarkable and I think unequaled, even more impressive than a RR Phantom. I can't believe it fit on the truck...looking at those first photos it seems like it nearly fit!
Question on the Zaino. I assume you have used the clay bar? My Audi is ming blue pearl (nearly black) has hard water spots that my detailer can't seem to remove them (they came from when I lived in Utah and the sprinkler systems run off mountain irrigation - very hard water - I left the car out one night and well..) The spots are hard to see, but are apparent in bright sunlight. They have been on the finish for over a year. I would like to try the clay bar to see. I am fanatical about my vehicles appearance and though they look great, I know they can be better (I use Mothers). Your insight would be appreciated.
Congrats again on an awesome "work of art"!!












_Modified by MoreA4 at 12:18 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Docroger)*

congrats david. that is one great car. i love that new grille. it is indeed more agressive and that colour, wow







that is just amazing. the wheels look great. the interior looks so luscoius and comfortable. what a beautiful car, david http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (vw12)*

Congrats for the 100th time! 
The colour is fantastic, in earlier pics at factory it didn't do it justice but it looks superb now. 
Now all I need is AUD $ 210,000







current bank statement $20.00 any advice David and i'll buy my own in JAN 2005 when it gets Down Under or should that be 2050





















.


----------



## David Duty (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (MoreA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoreA4* »_Congrats!!








Question on the Zaino. I assume you have used the clay bar? My Audi is ming blue pearl (nearly black) has hard water spots that my detailer can't seem to remove them (they came from when I lived in Utah and the sprinkler systems run off mountain irrigation - very hard water - I left the car out one night and well..) The spots are hard to see, but are apparent in bright sunlight. They have been on the finish for over a year. I would like to try the clay bar to see. I am fanatical about my vehicles appearance and though they look great, I know they can be better (I use Mothers). Your insight would be appreciated.


Glad you like the car. I only used the Clay bar on a few spots that still had adhesive from the ocvering that was on the car when it was shipped. Paint was in really good shape, no realy problems that I needed to worry about.
To get the water spots off I would try a clay bar first and use dawn dishwashing detergent and water when using the clay bar. CAUTION, Dawn will stip all the wax off. (good thing in my opinion) 
Then I would try the Zaino 1 and Zaino 2 and if that doesn't work then the Zaino 5 might help. Of course after putting the Zaino on between applications I would use the gloss enhancer from Zaino too.
Then I would not use Dawn again, just the Zaino car was product only.
Good luck,
David


_Modified by David Duty at 5:22 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## David Duty (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (MoreA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoreA4* »_
Thanks David. I've used your link to the Zaino site several times and I am certainly going to give their products a try. Will let you know how it turns out and appreciate your referral to Zaino.
Regards









_Modified by MoreA4 at 9:18 PM 8-15-2004_

I hope you like it. Remember, only use thin layers, make sure it is COMPLETELY dry before taking it off. Several thin layers work MUCH better than one thick one.
Also make sure that you use ONLY all cotton towels and applicators. Some have polyester in the seams that will scratch the paint.
I use a microfiber towel, which is of course not all cotton, so that's an exception and it seems to work well. If you don't let it dry completely then it will leave little swirl lines and you have to go back and do it again.
Also don't put it (like it did) on the stainless plates where you get into the car as it discolored mine. I'm sure I can clear it off with a metal polish but it's an extra step that you should avoid. It won't make your rubber or plastic white like wax and some other things do. This is the only thing I've put it on that it seemed to adversely effect. Also it's easy to get off the glass too.
David



_Modified by David Duty at 7:29 AM 8-16-2004_


----------



## vwoflanghorne (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (David Duty)*

David.
Your smile is what it's all about.
Congratulations again and enjoy your Phaeton.


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (bobm)*

LOVE the new wheels for 05'


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Below are pictures showing a Phaeton with Mararis Green paint (colour code 9963). This 2005 MY car belongs to forum member David Duty. The first photo shows the car in the final stages of assembly and testing at Dresden. The rest of the photos were taken by David after he took delivery of the car in Florida.
Michael
*Mararis Green Paint Colour (9963)*
_In this photo, the car is being supported on a movable platform in the final test and prep area of the factory. The bottom of the tires are about 2 inches off the floor._


_Sorry, these pictures are no longer available._


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (AIRider)*

DANG, that is gorgeous! (sorry, just had to bring this post back to type that)
And of all the places, I've actually been to that Pete Moore dealer in S/W Pensacola! Had an oil change done while I visited my BF there. 
Pretty nice folks, actually. Just can't imagine them selling too many Phaetons out of the dealership as it isn't as luxury oriented as the other luxury brands. Mind you, that area isn't exactly as superwealthy or flashy as Palm Beach where I went to university either.
Pensacola had to of had the best, white-quartz beach I've ever walked along. And I mean walked... and walked... and walked! Right from the 6 Mi (I think that's how long) bridge to Gulf Breeze







I was ready for the hotel after that! In any case, haven't been back since the hurricane struck... I take it there was significant damage







Read a bit about that hurricane dome house too there - it's pretty interesting. Forgot the name of it. Actually David, think I remember you posting about leaving your home in the Phaeton and it not being a pretty sight upon returning.
Hope all is well down in P-Cola. I miss it, actually. Also hope you're enjoying your Phaeton! I know I would be! 
Love those '05 Performance alloys and the paint and interior trim and 4-seat combo. 
Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-ty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 3:24 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Judging from the last photo in the first series, it sure blew her skirt up!


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

David,
Lovely car! Excellent color choice.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Mararis Green Paint Colour (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

My car is green, but this one doen't look like mine. Mine looks darker...
How many green colors available for the Phaeton?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

I believe that there are two, one is the Marais Green, and another is the Waterworld colour. But, Waterworld is a softer colour.
Let me know your paint code and I will look it up and figure out what colour it is.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

In the UK in 2006 there were two different greens available as standard Turca Anthracite (UK brochure code J3) and Mignon Green (UK Brochure code A3), and in addition if you went for special order 'Individual' there was Marais Green (German Brochure code 9963).
Turca Anthracite is now unavailable, I think, but the other two are still listed.
Mignon Green is a very strong bright green colour, Turca Anthracite is a darker and softer green similar to Marais Green but slightly darker. 
My colour photographs differently to real life, I find, and that is probably the reflective metallic elements. 
This is my Turca Anthracite Car:

In real life my colour looks like exactly like the Dresden Photo Marais Green colour above, whilst Marais green in real life is more grey, pretty much like the 'delivered car' photos above (there is quite a difference between them and the Dresden shot).
This is a long way of saying that that Michael is right, best to check against the code, as photos alone are deceptive.
I have now checked, for for my Turca Anthracite colour, the paint ID codes in the 'Print Out' Vehicle Data page stuck into my handbook are Code LR6W----FLO, and the paint ID codes on the touch up set that I purchased with the car are LST OM2 R6W. These bear no relation that I can see to the brochure code for Turca Anthracite of J3.
I have also checked the schedule in Michael's posting:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1731076 
Where Marais Green (R6X 9963) and Waterworld (R6Y 9966) are listed.
All in all, unless I am missing something (and if I am I welcome correction), there is no single world wide code system for colours that we can access, but as Kuwaity says his colour is like Marais Green but darker, it could well be Turca Anthracite like mine, and he might check his colour code from the handbook or in the spare wheel well and see what codes he has there.
I have only, for certain, seen Turca Anthracite on one other car, in Liechtenstein. I may also have seen it in Durham but the glimpse was too short to be certain and at the Dresden Factory I could not decide whether a display car in a dim area was Turca Anthracite or Marais Green and the Dresden staff were not sure either! 
I think some people consider green an unlucky colour for cars, and it is certainly very rare on Phaeton even in Germany. But I have chosen dark green out of preference, where possible, for my cars since my British Racing Green Lotus 7, bought 40 years ago.




_Modified by PeterMills at 6:22 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter:
I think that is a beautiful paint colour. Thanks for providing the background story on all the different greens.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Yes, this is the one. But in the vehicle data the color is LR6V----FLO *not* LR6W----FLO. Maybe it is the Piano gloss code?
I know what you mean about how the car looks in different light conditions, still I think mine is Turca Anthracite. I will try to post some pictures later on.
So there are 4 green colors: Mignon green (Bright) , Mararis green (gray green?) , waterworld (soft) and Turca Anthracite (dark green).
I have seen only one W12 green phaeton in Kuwait other than my car.
By the way, I like the badgeless rear end of your Phaeton…. I have four badges !!!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Michael, thanks for the compliment about the colour, funny thing is those were the first words you said to me, as we arrived for 2007 the Milton Keynes GTG. After which you went on to show you knew more about the Phaeton than VW UK collectively!
Kuwaity, don't know about the code difference LR6V versus LR6W perhaps others can help.
As to the badge less rear, I ordered it thus from the factory but Michael has posted how to do the same yourself:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1640171 
PETER M


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Some pictures of my green car:


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful Colour...
Beautiful Car...
Beautiful Mosque.


----------



## lmpaz (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Photos of David's new 2005 Phaeton (David Duty)*

For another variety of green on a Phaeton: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3502725. Waterworld Green.
leo


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

Thank you. Lmpaz’s waterworld Phaeton is even more beautiful. In fact, the Phaeton is gorgeous with any color. 
I just imagine a Phaeton in red ! It will be fabulous. Perhaps I will order a _red_ Phaeton directly from the factory, hope the they will not replace it with a new one.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

where's bob? He needs to photoshop a phaeton with Tornado red metallic paint from passats. sexy!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kuwaity* »_Some pictures of my green car

The car looks great. The mosque is absolutely beautiful.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

